# The Mammoth Book of SF Wars



## Ian Whates (Apr 23, 2012)

I just took delivery of these...







_The Mammoth Book of SF Wars_, edited by myself and the inimitable Ian Watson for Constable and Robinson/Running Press. Released into the wild in May.


----------



## Patrick Mahon (Apr 28, 2012)

Wow - they look great, Ian! Is this an anthology of recent reprints, old reprints, new stories or something else? Do you have a table of contents to share? Definitely looks like one for my "to buy" list...


----------



## Moonbat (Apr 28, 2012)

I see you edited the book Ian,
I have several Mammoth book ofs. I have some that are  sci-fi from a specific year and extreme sci-fi and I always wonder if they overlap, will I find stories in the above book that have already been printed in other books from the Mammoth series?

Also, when will they have a Mammoth of book of mammoth related sci-fi?


----------



## Ian Whates (Apr 28, 2012)

Glad you like the look of it, Patrick. 

Three originals, from Catherine Asaro, Simon R Green, and Mike Resnick with Brad Torgerson. The Asaro piece is a longish one, at over 12,000 words, and is a new episode in her Skolian saga, featuring Sauscony (Soz) Valdoria.

Ian and I scoured all sorts of anthologies as well as our own book collections to identify what we deemed the very best war-related stories, whether old or new; so the reprints cover both classic and contemporary SF. The oldest is Fredric Brown's "Arena" (1944) and the most recent, Tony Ballantyne's "The War Artist" (2011).

Full TOC is:

1. Ian Watson and Ian Whates – Introduction 
2. Mike Resnick & Brad Torgersen – PEACEKEEPER 
3. Simon R. Green – FROM OUT OF THE SUN, ENDLESSLY SINGING 
4. Algis Budrys – ALL FOR LOVE
5. Tony Ballantyne – THE WAR ARTIST
6. Allen Steele – WAR MEMORIAL 
7. Elizabeth Moon – POLITICS 
8. Fredric Brown – ARENA 
9. Laura Resnick – PEACEKEEPING MISSION
10. Fred Saberhagen – THE PEACEMAKER 
11. Andy Remic – JUNKED 
12. William Tenn – THE LIBERATION OF EARTH 
13. John Lambshead – STORMING HELL 
14. Walter Jon Williams – SOLIDARITY 
15. Michael Z. Williamson – THE PRICE 
16. Gene Wolfe – THE HORARS OF WAR 
17. David Weber – TRAITOR
18. Cordwainer Smith – THE GAME OF RAT AND DRAGON 
19. David Drake – CAUGHT IN THE CROSSFIRE
20. Neal Asher – THE RHINE’S WORLD INCIDENT 
21. Paul McAuley – WINNING PEACE
22. Joe Haldeman -- TIME PIECE 
23. Dan Abnett -- THE WAKE 
24. Catherine Asaro – THE PYRE OF NEW DAY

Good question, Moonbat!


----------

